# Three Hills



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Dimensions: 8'x2'x2'

Flora:
Marsilea quadrifolia and minuta
E. tenellus
M. tuberculatum
R. sp. 'Nanjenshan'
R. rotundifolia
L. repens

Fauna:
zebra danio
CAE

Filtration:
720 GPH pump with mazzei injector for CO2
540 GPH pump on the opposite side of the tank.
Magnum 350 with micron filter
Magnum 350 with purigen media

Lighting
16 x 65W 6500 CF on 12 hour photoperiod

Initial setup was on 13 June.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice, and huge. How many gallons? Thats a huge water change


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The tank is 240 gallons. 

Water changes have been infrequent and around 30 gallons or ~10%.


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, very different...nice tank, beauty plants and too healthy...
suggestion: maybe some rocks or wood ??? 

Gmo


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I really like it without the normal rocks or wood. It reminds me of a jungle or forest.

I bet that big of a tank fully planted is awesome in person! Good job!


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> maybe some rocks or wood ???


I agree something more is needed.

elaphe, gmo, orlando, Thanks for the feedback


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting scape! The growth is very thick & healthy. Reminds of one big hedge.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Reminds of one big hedge.


Thanks for the feedback.
I see what you are saying. The quadrifolia has grown larger than expected.
The three hills may appear to have merged into one big hill.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This is beautiful! I love the splashes of color.

do you do any fertilizing/supplementation?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Jessie, thanks. Your tank is spectacular.
The only supplementation for this tank at this time is CO2. 
No macros or micros but the substrate is soil and SMS.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Just waw!!!!!!! and interesting shape.
Alredy beautiful but why not a dark place in? Maybe with rocks or so.
How do you realise that shape?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

gas, thanks for the feedback and the suggestion.

The structure is maintained with an egg crate structure.









Dirt is then applied. The tank is slowly filled and drained. Mud is then applied and allowed to dry for a couple of days.









The tank is then heavily planted.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Perhaps this is a subject for another thread, but the three and four leaf clover growth is unexpected.
Almost all the growth was single lobed when planted. Is this normal??? The growth is very similar to emersed growth.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Very nice! I am a huge fan of large planted tanks.



wiste said:


> Perhaps this is a subject for another thread, but the three and four leaf clover growth is unexpected.
> Almost all the growth was single lobed when planted. Is this normal??? The growth is very similar to emersed growth.


That is very unexpected in my experience. _Marsilea spp._ usually go the opposite direction - from multi-lobed to single-lobed leaf structures. I have never seen them develop three- or four-petaled leaves when submersed. It may be your unique substrate and high-light environment. Nice work in any case.


----------



## Tube (Apr 1, 2006)

Thats a very unique approach with the hills. Id love nothing more than to see what the tank would look like with all that lush growth and the three distinct hills in place. I vote for a trim, that is if your up to it and have the inclination.

In any case, beautiful tank you got there.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Travis, thanks for the reply. Not sure what to do with the quadrifolia. It is kind of neat but it is also out of control.
Tube, thanks, just did some trimming. Maybe in a few weeks I will get things under control.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

spectacular!!!!!!1 you can swim inthere!


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

wiste said:


> Perhaps this is a subject for another thread, but the three and four leaf clover growth is unexpected.
> Almost all the growth was single lobed when planted. Is this normal??? The growth is very similar to emersed growth.


Hi,
in my experience, this phenomenom is comoon and espontaneus when the Marsilea sp (ej: M. crenata) get a certain grade of mature in a compact group, under good conditions of light ,substrate and co2.
Some species always develops lobulated leafs in any condition , but in others is under some circunstances...

(y disculpen si no supe expresar bien alguna idea  )

Gmo


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

hedson_25 thanks for the feedback.
GmoAndres thanks for the interesting info. That sounds like what is happening here.


----------

